# Start Point



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Being new I'd like some help please. What would be good starting point for a decent espresso, weight of ground coffee, weight of output and time taken? Basic question I know but at least I'll be stating somewhere in the ballpark.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anything with a 1:2 ratio is a good starting point.

Then work the ratio to taste.

Pretty standard now is 20g > 30/40g.

But any input from as low as 15g will work depending on your machine and the beans you used.

Time, again 27-30s is a good starting point, but the dictator should be weight.

If you're time is up and you don't have your weight- keep going. It might surprise you.

More often than not- shots which run too long have a very big body.

Again, if you reach your target weight before time is up, stop the shot and taste - adjust grind to taste.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi AL1968, I use 18g ground coffee in, and around 32-36g out aiming for 25-30 secs. I've found this is what I like though different beans may require adjustments but play around with different weights, times in that ballpark until you find what suits you.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

As a note - generally larger doses will play better as there is more raw material - up to a point.


----------

